# UV Sterilizer



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Considering grabbing one of these......wondering if any reviews on this product?

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c222369/p16535768.html

I don't understand the wattage on these units.....

Some claim 8 watt will do 200 gallons others claim 8 watt will only do100 gallons....

This particular unit 24W claims up to 100 gallons

Found this youtube vid......looks more like a late night crappy informocial....LOL






I was looking for something for 220 gallon tank......

I like the idea of this all in one unit......versus having crap everywhere...


----------



## spanosilvio (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one of these (the 24w) it works very well. 

Silvio


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Something with a high turnover rate and medium wattage will work. alot of people think they crash tanks, as it kills anything living that passes through them, but considering the sun emits UV, and those big oceans seem to be doing just fine, and so does my tank, i use it. Havent had a disease outbreak yet.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a uv sterilizer as well, but it requires it to attach to the output of my filter. Does this not require any other tubing? Just stick it inside the tank?

Are there benefits to connect it to the output tubing vs just putting it inside? Or vice versa?


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Silvio

What size tank do you have one in?


Jiinx

What's nice about this one is exactly that....there are no more tubes of pumps to fiddle with....it works like a powerhead....just place inside tank!

They require certain flow rates to work effectively.....


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

What kind of currency is required? So sorry I'm hijacking your thread!


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

flagtail,

You should consider ebay, you would be surprised what a quick search turns up and it could save you some $$$, probably 50%.

Definitely go overrated for your tank and find something where you can adjust the flow...adjusting the flow is key. You might want to switch between algae to disease control, adjusting the flow allows you to do that.

I use a 9w on a 80 gallon tank...there are no hard and fast rules other than flow rate / contact time.

Regards,
Vic


----------



## spanosilvio (Jan 4, 2008)

I use mine in a 125 gallon, it goes on at night in the sump, of my dwarf chiclids tank, it works very well, i bought it because a notice (6 months ago) the beginning of some ick and it got rid of it in few days. 
Since then i keep it as precaution, i look for this particular one everywhere (even online) but i end up buying it at dragon aquarium, where they sell even the replacement bulbs. 

Silvio


----------

